# heating honey in plastic



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I have done it by heating water in a canner to about 115-120 and putting the bottles in, putting the lid on and leaving over night. With the temp that low, it sometimes takes two nights.

I now have a refrigerator (thermostat and two light bulbs) that I can turn up to do the same thing.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you considered selling the honey candied? We find ( selling at Farmers Markets) that some people seek us out to find candied honey. Actually I think they would be willing to pay extra.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Just do it slow and low, temp. that is. Too hot and you will end up with honey bears that look like gargoyles, and queenlines that look like honey bears...:doh:


----------



## Alf57 (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have a small quantity to heat, try placing a few on your dashboard of your car on a warm, sunny day. I have had 5 # granulated containers liquify in a day.
Al


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I agree with Al. I've used this method for years. I just place the jars in my wife's Cherokee and close all the windows. The sun does all the work and the darker colored the vehicle is the better. 

Unfortunately this doesn't work too well around here in the middle of January.


----------



## gljohnson (Jul 22, 2004)

Have you ever tried setting the jars of honey out in the sun on a warm summer day? It works well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Those new crystal clear ones melt very easily. The old polypropylene ones could take quite a bit of heat.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We do it very slowly in the oven. We put a thermometer into a glass of water so we know the liquid temp. I'm sure everyone's oven is different, but when ours is on the lowest setting it only gets the liquid up to 110F-115F. At those temps it can still be sold as raw honey. Never had a problem with the plastic bottles or bears at these low temperatures.

Experiment with a few bottles in a baking pan, just in-case.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Just get a bucket or any type of container to hold heat and put a light bulb in the bottom(100 watt to start.Put something in the bottom over the bulb to set your honey on (i use a milk crate) and leave it there with a cover over it(old comforter)and it will liquify in a couple of days.It wont even mess your labels up.


----------

